

Ask YC: July/August - Events in Silicon Valley - mvrod

Hi All,<p>I will be moving to Palo Alto mid July and I was wondering if you know of any good conferences/events that will be happening during the next couple of months. 
Also what do you think is the best way to meet people over there?<p>Thanks once again!
======
keefe
SDForum always has excellent technical events :

<http://www.sdforum.com/>

Maybe $15 at the door or so. For random fun things, this is a good choice
<http://sf.funcheap.com/>

------
ilamont
I am visiting the Bay area around the same time for about five days (date not
decided) and had a similar question ... what events are taking place in July
and August?

